# Look at the cutie I found yesterday!



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

*Look at the cutie I found yesterday! - Updates in last reply*

Hi there! I haven't been on for a while, I've been pretty involved with other stuff.
Look at what I found yesterday, on my way to taking food to the woman who is caring for my pigeons:

LINK because pic is too big.

It's an eared dove. There were two, but one was dead (like something hit her... maybe the floor x.x). They were both on the street, pretty dangerous place... She is pretty skinny and had an empty crop when I found her, but looks much better today .
I'm handfeeding her and as soon as she eats on her own I'm taking her to the woman's house so she can start socializing. I can't have her on my front yard because I have a rescue dog with severe scabies and I can't put him with my dogs . So I will take her there.
Question: do you know which ring size mourning doves are? Because since they are relatives they should have a similar size...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

She is very cute! 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little precious! 

Not sure about mourning doves, but Foy's lists doves seemless bands as size X-4.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a cute little guy.
I have no idea what ring size they are. Are you gonna band him/her?

Reti


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks!
If I can (and find bands) I was planning to band him/her with a snap-on with my telephone number like the two pigeons.

I just checked Foy's and apparently they say it's a 4mm band for doves. I'm going to ask the guy that told me they didn't have 8mm bands, but that they did have smaller ones.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Those babies are just too adorable at that age!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

How's he/she doing, Pawbla ???


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

awww wittle bb


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks! Yes, they are all pretty at that age .

He/she is doing pretty good . Eats well... I'm trying the syringe method (I've been postponing trying it for a while). It's very comfortable and the baby likes it.

How old do you think he/she is? Like... 15 days or older?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I'd say about 2 1/2 weeks. Awfully cute.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a sweet little baby  I think it is close to 2 1/2 weeks old like Jay commented but it looks like the baby is pretty healthy, atleast from the top angle


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I should take a better photo LOL. When I come back from visiting "my" pigeons I will.
That is like twenty days... Great. I should buy her some bird food then. Some smaller seeds and then move on to the bigger ones. And bread crumbs and such so I get her used to them.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Is it normal if he/she doesn't fly yet?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I think yes, going by the assumption of 2 1/2 weeks on 31 March, at the least another 10 days to experiment flying


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I've seen smaller birds flying, that's why I ask . Once there was a little eared dove that I thought it was orphaned, but it took off and I was like "Whaaaat?". Haha. It must have been a weird little guy then.
But it could also add up to what somebody said in one of my posts, hand reared babies develop a bit slower.
Well, I was hoping it was. I really don't want more trouble !


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I let my pigeon squabs to stay in their nest boxes if they are getting fed properly. Some of them experiment flying early, while some lazy feathers take it much more than a month that too when constantly hungry  

Your point is very true, hand reared babies do develop a bit slow and catch up later, nothing can yet beat mother nature's recipe


----------



## GlitterPigeon10 (Apr 3, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks !


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Pics from today:

I haz food in my crop...
... but I iz still hungry!

Another pic.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a beautiful little dove maybe its a male bird and they are hungry then a female and it looks really good to me and does not look that thin---put this baby on a mixed seed with some small peas and stuff--that might solve the problem--take him off of that kibble bits and put him on mixed seed "small corn.millet,soy,milo,oats,wheat,sunflower no husk,peanuts,baby peas and carrots,hard boiled egg(for protein) and get some calcuim supplement with vit D (I have a syrup that you add to water with D)---I think it is the food you been feeding it---he is beautiful-----c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Umm I'm not sure if I can get him all that, but he still doesn't eat on his own to eat all that. He has a similar seed mix available and some peas but he doesn't eat on his own yet. I'll move him to the baby food Clara recommended me (the one I thought it was expensive but in the end it was not).


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Then if he is not eating on his own you are going to have to feed him a variety of the seeds yourself--open up his little mouth gently and wrap a towel around his little wings to control and put him on your lap and drop a half of small spoon in his mouth and then repeat until you feel you fed enough and give him a dropper of water easylike and do this 4 or 5 times a day until he is well. Now it is now time to find money for this seed stuff somewhere ask your friends your parents your nextdoor neighbor and buy it in small quanity but he does need the proper food and go to wildlife rehabs there and share the problem of money and ask if you could loaned a bag of seed till your finances get better because if you can't do that give the birdies away to someone who can afford seed for them---I think it is the food you are feeding them...Expand your energy in getting them the proper food...Would you give your baby kibble no I know you would not and I know you can find the resources to help you--pigeon clubs--bird clubs--vet clinics--rehab places--seed stores--pet stores---cry poverty to them and get the needed food on a loan bases--talk up a good storm....I think it is the food and not worms....don't overfeed him and keep him hydrated and if he starts blinking his eyes a lot then he needs hydration ....Be resourceful.....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

If you can take another picture and let us see one of his droppings....c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I wouldn't give him kibble, but I would give him baby food, that is what I'm going to buy him. And he isn't a baby person, he is a baby bird.
I can't feed him seeds one by one, I don't have the time and probably nobody has. One thing are peas for example and another thing are little seeds.
Why can't I use a diet that has been proved to be successful?

I can't take a picture today because it's too dark, and I won't get online until Sunday or Monday, but expect it then.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

On some other threads you mentioned and I as well mentioned worms at first because the little one was thinner than the other one and not eating on its own and always hungry and there was a good comment made by someone on one of the other posts and they wonder how a baby that is about 23 days I believe could get worms that was raised in a home from birth and I just wonder that too and I sure wish that was one of my questions on worm phobia and I just wonder if anyone has an answer and those pictures on that link above are just beautiful and I just think it needs a real good diet and if it won't eat then you going to have to feed it for awhile..put some seed on a shinny spoon and kind of play with it around its mouth area and drop seed on a towel on the table and just keep picking it up and moving it around its little beak---that bird will get the hang of eating--just do that as you feed it--always make sure it is well hydrated and if you can get some baby pedialyte (electrolytes for human babies) there in your drug stores its all made up and ask the pharmacist but get plain and give it as freely as water--I really like that stuff and you can make it up your self too but I don't have the ingrediants and maybe someone reading this thread will know but I really think it is a matter of diet right now and like you say that dog kibble is corn based and cheap and a lot of corn can upset birds systems--should never feed them too much of one thing--a mixture is best..I am going to stick to this thread of yours because you have the baby picture on here..
Two other threads just too complicated for me.....c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

PS. I'm reading now a document by the Asociación Ornitológica del Plata and it lists kibble as a possible food for youngsters, and baby food as one of the most recommended ones. I don't say kibble is ideal but I doubt it's harmful and it's what I had at the moment.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just saw you answer well if he isn't eating on his own like you say and he is thin then you might have to feed him about 4 or 5 times a day just get a spoon that maybe you can bent with a hammer and fill it half way and open up his beak and just slide in to his mouth and try to dip his beak in a dish of water and you been giving him liquid so I know you know how for if he isn't eating this just is what you are going to have to do--give him some time and he will eat on his own especially if he sees some small hard peas or small pieces of whole corn or peanuts no salt or sunflower seeds no husk--he will get the idea and start pecking at it...He looks very good to me and take you time and eventually like you said get a picture of his droppings..How could a baby bird about 23 days old hand raised have worms---thats a good question---and if a wild bird not hand raise and is about 23 days old can a person individually worm this bird or would the worm medicine be too harsh on their system and how much would one give---I just wonder about this and I don't really know the answer.....c.hert


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The food is probley very good this dog kibble but its made for dogs---it doe not say kibble for doves on it does it?? It's just having a main ingredient of corn and that's fine but corn alone is no good and I believe it could cause a vit b deficiencey alone because it has its outter shell off when they process it---I think this is true----but I think your little dove needs a variety of seeds and in this I think it will begin to recognize food and start pecking at it---I would try this--and play with your seed every --as you are feeding the little one--fill the spoon drop it on a towel in front of you and fill the spoon 1/2 and slide it into its mouth gentle as you are....Now as far as semantics go when I type I sometimes do make mistakes so just figure these things out and go with it I guess thats my best answer....Your dove is just beautiful can you also take a picture of the larger dove so we can see the size difference you are talking about as well as its droppings and do this when you get time for we are all busy not just you......keep us posted....c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

c.hert said:


> On some other threads you mentioned and I as well mentioned worms at first


It was just a random guess on my side, not really serious.



c.hert said:


> because the little one was thinner than the other one and not eating on its own and always hungry


We're actually just talking about one bird .



c.hert said:


> that was raised in a home from birth


No, it was not raised in a home from birth. If you check the first post on this thread it says I picked it up from the street. But again the worms guess was just that, a guess.



c.hert said:


> and those pictures on that link above are just beautiful


Thanks, they are truly a beautiful species .



c.hert said:


> and I just think it needs a real good diet


I agree, that's why I said in the other thread that I was changing it despite if that caused the hunger or not.



c.hert said:


> and if it won't eat then you going to have to feed it for awhile..


That's what I've been doing .



c.hert said:


> put some seed on a shinny spoon and kind of play with it around its mouth area and drop seed on a towel on the table and just keep picking it up and moving it around its little beak---that bird will get the hang of eating--just do that as you feed it--always make sure it is well hydrated


I've tried a variety of things to try to make him eat but no luck yet. Same with drinking.



c.hert said:


> and if you can get some baby pedialyte (electrolytes for human babies) there in your drug stores its all made up and ask the pharmacist but get plain and give it as freely as water--I really like that stuff and you can make it up your self too but I don't have the ingrediants


They don't sell it here but if it's the water/salt/sugar thing, I have it covered, don't worry .



c.hert said:


> that dog kibble is corn based and cheap and a lot of corn can upset birds systems


It's not only corn. It's actually corn, sorghum, wheat and rice based but I can't remember all the ingredients always so I just say corn to simplify it and because I don't know the word that includes all those in english.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Well it sounds like your on the right track and your checking out all angles. Your english is sure good for a second language I wish I knew two languages like you do...Keep plugging along with your little bird and I know you are making sure it has plenty of food and water because look how far you have brought it along--your doing good...c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

c.hert said:


> Just saw you answer well if he isn't eating on his own like you say and he is thin then you might have to feed him about 4 or 5 times a day


I do. 4 times a day usually (every six hours).



c.hert said:


> How could a baby bird about 23 days old hand raised have worms---thats a good question---and if a wild bird not hand raise and is about 23 days old can a person individually worm this bird or would the worm medicine be too harsh on their system and how much would one give---I just wonder about this and I don't really know the answer.....c.hert


I have answered something about that in the previous post, but I am curious about the age of worming too. Not for this bird though.



c.hert said:


> The food is probley very good this dog kibble but its made for dogs---it doe not say kibble for doves on it does it??


I'd love to have Kaytee Exact on hand but they don't sell it here. So I will never get an ideal food for him .



c.hert said:


> I believe it could cause a vit b deficiencey alone because it has its outter shell off when they process it---I think this is true----


And you think the puppy chow manufacturers don't know it ? It has vitamins added. Also I mix some pigeon vitamins with the kibble, but just a bit so as not to cause vitamin overdose.



c.hert said:


> but I think your little dove needs a variety of seeds and in this I think it will begin to recognize food and start pecking at it


Three things:
1. He has seeds available in the cage floor. If he wants to start pecking at it, he will .
2. He won't have seeds when he's released, so what I *should* teach him to eat is bread, cookies, and such.
3. I have already tried to teach him to eat. And I'm still trying T_T.



c.hert said:


> so we can see the size difference you are talking


He isn't smaller... he has just a keel bone a bit more prominent than what I'd like.



c.hert said:


> and do this when you get time for we are all busy not just you......


I know .



c.hert said:


> Well it sounds like your on the right track and your checking out all angles.


Well, if I would be checking everything I wouldn't have asked for help, would I?  I am... more or less on it.



c.hert said:


> Your english is sure good for a second language I wish I knew two languages like you do...


Thanks! It's never too late to learn if you wish to do so. Have you ever considered any other language? Like German, French, Italian, or Spanish?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am too advanced in age to study a second language at this time but if I had it to do over I certainly would have and at this time in my life my mind is not as quick in remembering things but your doing good and your english is really good..c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

It's never too late . I know about people who learned English when they were advanced in age, like in their 50s or 60s. Or after they retired.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

My gosh young one I am older than that and its a secret and you have so many threads going I can't keep up with them so I going just pick one.....c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That's why I said "or after they retired" . I was guessing you were around that age though.
Yeah, just pick if you want . But right now we're like, talking about whole different issues.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess thats true with three threads going I guess they do all have different issues--so glad you are feeling better--me too and I guess I'll pick the thread that I like as you say...c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

He still flies horribly. And seldomly. His landings are pure fail .
I'm under the impression this bird is a he .

Pic updates:


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice pic. He should be flying well by now. He must be about 2 1/2 months by now? Does he get a lot of flying time? Very pretty.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks!
Yes, he should be around that age I think.
Hmm... Flying time... He gets a lot "out of cage" time but he just sits around and walks. He spends a lot of time inside his cage (even if it's open so he can get in and out without trouble). He doesn't seem to like flying. Or he doesn't seem to like making the effort to fly xD.
He likes making me crazy walking in circles in the cage when he's locked in. I get really mad because the repetitive noise annoys me, and he stops and sits again when I open the cage. So yeah, he spends a lot of time free to come and go, but he doesn't move from there for some reason.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What if you pick him up and hold him in your hand, facing away from you, at like face level. Will he maybe take off and fly then? That's what I used to do with Scooter to get her to learn to fly. If he doesn't make good landings yet, then aim him at something soft, like maybe your bed?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

He doesn't seem really interested, but I'm going to try a few times before giving up on that method xD.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Once he does get interested, I'm sure he'll catch up. Then you won't be able to catch him! LOL.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Pawbla

I had a very tame pigeon I had raised from a tiny baby who never liked to fly.He walked everywhere.He was never in cage except at night and I would throw him into the air and everything, he just would not fly!

He was perfectly healthy, so maybe some birds just don't like flying!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol, maybe it's the kind of bird? Doves walk around much more than other birds. Or maybe it's the fact that he was handraised? I haven't been able to take him out a lot because now I have dogs that have to be in separate places (one has scabies) so... I wouldn't leave him out with the dog xD. But, on the other side, I've had other handraised birds that were eager to escape and fly really soon.

Yeah, when he learns that it's fun to fly, I'll need to... TURN OFF THE LIGHT D:! xD. I hope so, at least!

The only way I can get him to fly right now is when the dog appears in front of the window xD. Luckily he's terrified of him (good survival instinct !).

Ah, and also, once a day he usually flies around the room for about a minute and then he lands somewhere.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Awww. it is so nice, I am having a hard time finding a Eared Dove Breeder in america


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

You want an eared dove? They are not exactly considered pets here, and I'm not sure if it's exactly legal to keep them, although I believe they're considered pest species (how funny, our own dove considered a pest). Maybe you'll have more luck trying to find rehabbers in South America, but I'm not sure if you'd be able to get them into the US.

Update on this: He's a pet now. He still flies like a brick with wings xD.

He is supposedly about five months old:


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Aww that is so nice!! I wish I could have her.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

They are pretty common around here. Seriously, you should try figuring out if it's legal to bring them to the US, because here they can ship them and that's it.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah I am going to look into it. I think it will be more expensive if I try to ship it from Argentina and then the quarantine price and etc. It is really going to be expensive. Also the reason why I want to have one is because I love their coo. It is really nice! I always wanted a mourning dove but I cant have one because it is illegal to keep them here. But I am going to try to find out how to obtain one.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, it will be really expensive xD. But if you don't get a breeder there and you reaaally want one, then it's an option. Also you don't need to ship it from Argentina. You can ship it, IDK, from Colombia, which is waaaay nearer. Shipping from Argentina would take a good time, I wouldn't ship a bird that far.

My dove's coo sounds like as if he has been smoking. Lol! I hope his coo improves with the time.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Victor said:


> Those babies are just too adorable at that age!


how do you put that qoute under your post


----------

